# Missing boot loader



## Harmnot (Mar 13, 2018)

I have finished installion but when i boot missing boot loader , this js twice times happened to me when i want to install bsd to my external HDD,
Forst time I was tying install from iso file to bootably by dvd ,
And this is the second was trying install from IMG to my pen drive
When i have finish to install, it said missing boot loader
Then I tried  to run
	
	



```
gpart show
```

I saw on my usb pen drive for boot
Has 3 partitions including Freebsd-boot
And when i installing to my external hdd
, it was only 2 parition installed and no freebsd-boot 
When i install on dvd iso , this is happened as well

You can take a look of tht pic Here


----------



## k.jacker (Mar 14, 2018)

That is because the installer can be booted from both, BIOS (legacy) mode and UEFI.
It contains a (protective) MasterBootRecord, legacy bootcode on the _freebsd-boot_ partition and UEFI bootcode in the _efi _partition.
When you install FreeBSD, the installer will install bootcode correspondend to the way the installer was booted.
So, you get legacy bootcode OR efi bootcode but not both because that wouldn't make sense.

The fact that you see 'missing boot loader' ist often caused by incompatibility with USB drives.
If your external HDD is connected to USB3.0 than I recommend connecting it to a USB2.0 port during install and on first boot. If you booted in UEFI mode, try setting the BIOS to boot in legacy mode and install again.


----------



## Harmnot (Mar 16, 2018)

k.jacker said:


> That is because the installer can be booted from both, BIOS (legacy) mode and UEFI.
> It contains a (protective) MasterBootRecord, legacy bootcode on the _freebsd-boot_ partition and UEFI bootcode in the _efi _partition.
> When you install FreeBSD, the installer will install bootcode correspondend to the way the installer was booted.
> So, you get legacy bootcode OR efi bootcode but not both because that wouldn't make sense.
> ...


Yes you are right , I tried reinstall Freebsd on my legacy now , and it doesn't run on USB 3  , and then love to USB 2 port , it works well now , thanks


----------



## k.jacker (Mar 16, 2018)

Hei,
nice you got FreeBSD installed now!
My advice on connecting your drive to USB2.0, was only to avoid the common problems that come with different drives and controllers.
It should run connected to USB3.0 as well.

Just jump into your computer´s BIOS/UEFI and take a look at the USB3.0 compatibility options.
What you will find there varies (varys?) depending on motherboard and controller but if there is a setting like "USB3.0 handoff" change that one.
But play with the other USB3.0 settings, too, if that doesn't work. (connect mouse and keyboard to USB2.0 before you start playing with the settings)


----------



## Harmnot (Mar 16, 2018)

k.jacker said:


> Hei,
> nice you got FreeBSD installed now!
> My advice on connecting your drive to USB2.0, was only to avoid the common problems that come with different drives and controllers.
> It should run connected to USB3.0 as well.
> ...


 

I am trying to install Xorg now and it takes really long , why? 
I install Xorg from ports and make install clean,


----------



## k.jacker (Mar 16, 2018)

Don't use the ports if you have no need to change options, simply install Xorg and everything else through `pkg install xorg .... .... ...`


----------



## Harmnot (Mar 16, 2018)

I already made install clean , Here is the video , can I cancel it ?


----------

